# Lizards > General Geckos >  For Kara, Ok more Kevin but Kara's more fun :)

## neilgolli

These are a few new Tokays that just came in last night from Indo.....













I love and hate these guys....  Snakes can bite me all day long and it does not bother me, these guys, I jump like a 12 year old girl, normally knocking things over as I fall back :Smile:

----------


## jknudson

Awesome!  Although that first one is freaky looking.

Moley moley moley!  Anyone? Anyone?  :sploosh:

----------


## Kara

> I love and hate these guys....  Snakes can bite me all day long and it does not bother me, these guys, I jump like a 12 year old girl, normally knocking things over as I fall back


Ahhhhhh grasshopper...the Tao of of the Tokay reveals itself in time to those who listen.   :Smile:   Meet them on their terms & you will progress.  If not, you will lose appendages, blood & pride.  :Devilish:

----------


## JLC

> I love and hate these guys....  Snakes can bite me all day long and it does not bother me, these guys, I jump like a 12 year old girl, normally knocking things over as I fall back


I want video of that!!! 

Neil, those are some wicked looking little geckos!! I hope we can see more pictures of them after they've had a chance to eat and get fully settled in! 




> Ahhhhhh grasshopper...the Tao of of the Tokay reveals itself in time to those who listen.    Meet them on their terms & you will progress.  If not, you will lose appendages, blood & pride.


 :Giggle:  LOVE IT!!

----------


## Reediculous

how bad is the bite from these guys?

----------


## Kara

> how bad is the bite from these guys?


A real tokay bite is something you'll never forget.  They have shockingly hard bites compared to their relative overall size, and they don't like to let go.  As we say at the shop, tokays have 2 bites: a warning bite and the "OMG!! GETITOFFMENOWFORTHELOVEOFALLTHINGSGOODANDHOLYPLEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!" bite.  Mega tokay bites will have you making promises to God that you know you can't keep.  :Wink:

----------


## cueball

> "OMG!! GETITOFFMENOWFORTHELOVEOFALLTHINGSGOODANDHOLYPLEEEEEEEASE!!!!!!!!"


sound clip  :Please:

----------


## Kara

> sound clip


Hmmm...I think we have a newb coming in to help this week...that may be doable!  :Twisted:

----------


## Gooseman

> Mega tokay bites will have you making promises to God that you know you can't keep.


...or promises you could, but just shouldn't keep!  :Embarassed: 

Great lookin lil fellows Neil!

----------


## Patrick Long

god they are ugly!!!

----------


## cueball

> Hmmm...I think we have a newb coming in to help this week...that may be doable!


Earlobe  :Please:

----------


## Kara

> Earlobe


I think that qualifies as body modification!!!

----------


## cueball

> I think that qualifies as body modification!!!


fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine...lower lip  :Please:

----------


## Kara

> fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiine...lower lip


LOL...now THAT'S first degree assault!

----------


## LadyOhh

Awesome!!

I have yet to be bit by them either, but I tend to avoid them as well.. 

I've heard some shrieks due to them...

I do agree, however, that there needs to be some internet action as proof of the ferocity of these critters. 

 :sploosh:

----------


## Kara

> Awesome!!
> I do agree, however, that there needs to be some internet action as proof of the ferocity of these critters.


LOL...come on up - you're welcome to feed your hand to one of our big tokays, and I'll be happy to shoot video while you do.  

There's a reason we make it a point to make friends with them.   :Smile:

----------


## jknudson

> LOL...come on up - you're welcome to feed your hand to one of our big tokays, and I'll be happy to shoot video while you do.  
> 
> There's a reason we make it a point to make friends with them.


LOL...now THAT i'd like to see.  I had a nice big bite from when I kept leos...but geez...some of those tokays you had in Daytona were HUGE compared to a wee little leo.

----------


## LadyOhh

> LOL...come on up - you're welcome to feed your hand to one of our big tokays, and I'll be happy to shoot video while you do.  
> 
> There's a reason we make it a point to make friends with them.


Thanks for the offer, Kara, but you're just too far away! 

DARN!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## neilgolli

thanks everyone, I'm sure I'll be posting pictures in the next few weeks of myself short a pint or two of O -  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

Neil I am getting like Kev and you in that the more of a challenge the animal is the more rewarding  :Very Happy: .. I really really like the Tokays. They are some hot little viscus critters.  

Kara I too would love video of you guys coaxing a Tokay off some guys hand. I wonder is it the teeth or the pinch that hurts???

----------


## neilgolli

[QUOTE= I wonder is it the teeth or the pinch that hurts???[/QUOTE]


Depends when you ask.....  During the bite, its the "pinch" while getting the stitches its the teeth....

----------


## morti

I can tell you that the one that Mauled me during daytona was just a warning bite... to the flat of my hand.  It hurt worse than any other bite I believe I have ever had.  I looked like I had been clawed on by a lion.  :Wink:

----------


## littleindiangirl

GOD i WANT A TOKAY!

----------


## jknudson

> GOD i WANT A TOKAY!


You're asking the wrong person...tokays are animals of the evil overlord. :Very Happy:

----------


## littleindiangirl

lol, KEVIN I WANT A TOKAY!

----------


## rabernet

> Neil I am getting like Kev and you in that the more of a challenge the animal is the more rewarding .. I really really like the Tokays. They are some hot little viscus critters.


Yeah, you seem to be getting lots of practice with you ball pythons!  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 




> Kara I too would love video of you guys coaxing a Tokay off some guys hand. I wonder is it the teeth or the pinch that hurts???


This one time in Daytona......

I was helping Kara and Kevin set up their booth, and Donnie had to put his hand over one tokay to keep him in his enclosure, and it latched onto his palm and how he calmly stood there for the 30 seconds to a full minute before he could remove his hand, I'll never know - it was a pretty nasty looking bite.

----------


## rabernet

> I can tell you that the one that Mauled me during daytona was just a warning bite... to the flat of my hand.  It hurt worse than any other bite I believe I have ever had.  I looked like I had been clawed on by a lion.



Ahhhh, YOU were "this one time in Daytona" from my story! I don't know how you just stood there "yup - he's biting me. yup - it hurts, nothing I can do about it now".

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> LOL...come on up - you're welcome to feed your hand to one of our big tokays, and I'll be happy to shoot video while you do.


So that's are you welcome your guest  :sploosh:

----------


## joepythons

> Ahhhhhh grasshopper...the Tao of of the Tokay reveals itself in time to those who listen.    Meet them on their terms & you will progress.  If not, you will lose appendages, blood & pride.


Now this is to funny  :ROFL:

----------

